
Review of More Than 300 Studies Shows Whether Caffeine Can Boost Your Workout - RPLong
https://www.sciencealert.com/coffee-can-enhance-your-physical-performance-says-new-review
======
dlahoda
When it is heavy near zero Celsius windy rain outside, I sometimes drink
coffee to force my self to do runout. Coffee makes me want to do something,
instead of reading 'Nutrition and metabolism' book on my sofa.

------
0-_-0
tl;dr: "For the average person, improvements will likely be between about 2
percent and 6 percent."

